# Connexion identifiant apple impossible



## MLeaM (5 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir, 

Depuis plusieurs jours suite à une réinitialisation de mon disque dur (pour cause de vente), ainsi que l'installation de la dernière mise à jour OS, il m'est impossible de me connecter à mon identifiant apple.
Le problème à commencé lorsque j'ai voulu télécharger une application dans l'app store et que cela ne fonctionnait pas, je me suis donc déconnecter pensant que ça changerait quelque chose et c'est depuis ce moment que je ne peux plus me connecter.

Lorsque je mets mon identifiant + mon mot de passage et que j'appuie sur "connecter", ça charge quelque seconde et rien ne se passe et je me retrouve à devoir remettre mes informations. Sauf que aucun message d'erreur n'apparaît.
J'ai plusieurs appareils apple et je ne rencontre aucun soucis d'identifiant sur eux.

J'ai donc contacter apple espérant une aide où j'ai du redémarrer mon ordinateur en mode "sans erreur", j'ai du aussi réinstaller la mise à jour mais rien n'a changé.

En espérant que quelqu'un puisse m'éclaircir


----------



## profAl (7 Octobre 2021)

MLeaM a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Depuis plusieurs jours suite à une réinitialisation de mon disque dur (pour cause de vente), ainsi que l'installation de la dernière mise à jour OS, il m'est impossible de me connecter à mon identifiant apple.
> Le problème à commencé lorsque j'ai voulu télécharger une application dans l'app store et que cela ne fonctionnait pas, je me suis donc déconnecter pensant que ça changerait quelque chose et c'est depuis ce moment que je ne peux plus me connecter.
> ...


Bonjour à tous
mon message n'est hélas pas une réponse au problème de MLeaM, mais plutôt son bis ! 
Depuis que j'ai dû changer mon MBpro (carte mère morte !) pour un Imac d'occas (2015, mis à jour sur Big sur) je n'arrive moi non plus pas à me faire reconnaître sur ICloud : lorsque j'essaie, il mouline une à deux minutes puis soit me remet le même message me demandant mon identifiant et mon mot de passe, soit, après que j'ai bien mis ceux-ci, m'annonce (en rouge !)  "une erreur inconnue est survenue".
Je précise que je n'ai pas de problème avec les 2 Ipad et les 2 Iphone...
Merci d'avance à celui / ceux qui nous viendront en aide.


----------



## profAl (19 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour à tous.
Je suis surpris, et j'avouerai un peu négativement étonné !
Cela faisait des années que je n'étais pas venu exposer un problème sur ce forum (_tant mieux pour moi, c'est la preuve que je n'avais pas de soucis avec mon matériel_) mais lorsque j'y intervenais pour demander aide et conseils, j'étais certain de recevoir cette aide et ce conseil dans la journée...
Là... depuis deux semaines que le problème est exposé tant par *MLeaM *que par moi-même, rien !
Rien de rien...


----------



## aurique (19 Octobre 2021)

t'as pas du payer assez cher ....


----------



## profAl (20 Octobre 2021)

aurique a dit:


> t'as pas du payer assez cher ....


Je ne comprends pas cette réponse... mon humour étant, si tôt le matin, encore plus inexistant qu'à l'habitude...


----------



## Eric66 (1 Septembre 2022)

profAl a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas cette réponse... mon humour étant, si tôt le matin, encore plus inexistant qu'à l'habitude...


Bonsoir,
je rencontre le même problème sur mon Mac. Avez-vous trouvé une solution qui fonctionne ?
Si oui, merci pour votre aide.
Bien cordialement !


----------

